# Wedding with Kids



## bbqthom (Feb 10, 2009)

We have been Catering as a extremely part time endeavor for a few years
Being a Competition BBQ Team we usually cook BBQ Similar to what we do for contests. Recently we booked a Wedding for 100 that will have as many as 20 
Young Kids in attendance We are not doing Ribs at the Wedding (a fav of the lil Guys)
So we need a few ideas for something other than Hot Dogs 
I may even smoke a few Pizzas


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Little kids are more apt to enjoy grilled pizzas instead of smoked ones....

How about chicken drumsticks?

Skewers keep coming to mind....thin sliced chicken with teriyaki sauce.


----------



## bbqthom (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas :lips:


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

By taking care of the kids you are taking the stress off the parents. Kids are a bit picky, but they also only have a few foods they like. They are used to the Mc D's and Burger King. I would have small 8-1 burgers or hotdogs, chicken strips with a dip, tater tots, carrot sticks with ranch dip, apple slices with caramel dip, fruit wedges, you could put the veggie sticks in a french fry container sticking up to look like fries serve with a dip. The kids are 20% of the party, if you take care of the kids you are also taking care of 40 adults with their kids needs. I know whenever I took care of someones family, it was always a plus for the parents. So 20% kids and 40% parents Thats a total of 60% of the party ...Take care and good luck................Bill


----------

